# Dreaming of LOTR



## Diabless (Feb 6, 2002)

Have any of you ever dreampt about LOTR?
I have dreamp that I was the Ringbearer.
I have dreampt of the Nazgul. 
I have dreamp of Sauron. 
In all these dreams the ideas of these were there but not exact images. Have you guys ever dreampt about any ideas or images of LOTR?


----------



## elenya (Feb 7, 2002)

I've dreamt of LotR but not really in that sens. Like I dreamt that I was walking with all my friends and I see Frodo and I think 'Hey! That's Elijah Wood! No...no that's Frodo. Wait! It's Elijah Wood BEING Frodo!' Then I wake up and ask myself why I can't have normal dreams.


----------



## YayGollum (Feb 7, 2002)

The only LOTR dreams I've ever had were one where I was Bilbo and I was invisible and I hid from Orcs in the shower, but they found me and then I woke up.
One where Gollum was the new kid at my school and I was showing him around, but he kept getting scared when classes changed because he was going to get stepped on by people. 
Another one I had was really boring, I was just reading LOTR and Gollum still died, but everybody called him the hero at the end.
My little sister had a dream where she was being attacked by the giant spiders from Mirkwood.


----------



## tookish-girl (Feb 14, 2002)

I've been a hobbit before and was dancing with Pippin at Bilbo's party and Frodo was ignoring me!
Elenya, what on earth is a "normal" dream!?! There's surely no such thing!


----------



## Kit Baggins (Feb 14, 2002)

I had a dream where I was Sam and my friend Marie was Frodo (don't ask why) and we were going to school, but our school was in Mordor, and you could see Mount Doom from the science block- this bit has stuck in my mind particularly. Then these people came down in this big spaceship and told us we had to go with them and fight against these people called the Cydonians, and we'd been chosen because we had the One Ring.

I also had a dream where I was Gollum, and I was in Faramir's hideout, but it looked like a place in one of my computer games, called Riven. There was one of the characters from Riven there, and I kept shouting things and hitting him with a raw fish.

~Kit


----------



## YayGollum (Feb 14, 2002)

Is that where you got the idea to hit that Nazgul Lord guy at the bad guy thread?


----------



## Gnashar_the_orc (Feb 17, 2002)

I had a dream where I was with one of the Elf-maidens..!
No honestly!


----------



## ssgrif (Feb 21, 2002)

I've hada dream about being a part of the Fellowship, but like the 10th member, just an onlooker really. weird!?


----------



## EverEve (Feb 21, 2002)

ok, i had this dream where i was following merry, pip, aragorn, and legolas to a hill at isengard. aragorn and legolas had a conversation about what to do next. legolas said "we must seperate, for it will harder for the eye to see us" aragorn says "no, we cannot abandon what is left of the fellowship. the eye will see us no matter what we do" then legolas turns toward me and says "allas, for i fear you are right"

the end


----------



## Anduril (Feb 21, 2002)

I think this is a nice thread...really...it's nice.

I've had dreams about all this...
I've imaginated myself at the very beginning of all this epic story...believe it or not...at the Ainulindale...

YES...I think this is a great conception of the creation of a whole universe...by a song, the creation song...I think this is a revolutionary idea, the universe wasn't created by a "commandment" or an "order"...It was made by cooperation, by joining eforts, love, passion, knowledge of several powers...it's nice.  

Salut!


----------



## *arillyn* (Feb 21, 2002)

I dreamt that I was Aragorn's daughter. And that I followed the fellowship around  really!


----------



## Wood Elf (Feb 23, 2002)

I dreamt that I had the one ring, and that I was trying to hide it from my family. I also had a dream that I met Orlando Bloom, really. (Don't kill me girls!)


----------



## Woo (Feb 28, 2002)

Do daydreams count?
I daydream everyday, about being in Arda even when I go to link girls!
I just daydream of being a Maia spirit who in the beginning of creation learns a bit of the knowledge of all the 8 Valar and then ponce around in Middle earth and Valinor.


----------



## Anduril (Feb 28, 2002)

Nil...that's wat I call a "link through dreams and reality"...

anyway...what's the reality?

Regards...


----------



## Aroghel (Mar 1, 2002)

Do you know something *REALLY* freaky?? One time i went to sleep (I was 2 years old, now Im 13, and I have never read the lord of the rings before) and i dreamed that i was in some sort of village. I saw people laughing and talking and having a good time. then, all of a sudden i heard an eerie, deep laugh by someone very evil and scary. then everything got dark and everyone started running around and screaming. then, a big black figure came to me and did that same freaky laugh. He had a sword, too. It was the end of the world!!! The figure looked EXACTLY like Sauron, and the scary part is . . . I had never seen or read the LotR books!! I had that dream at least 3 times, and they were all a little bit different. Its funny because when i went to see the lord of the rings this year (the dream was 11 years ago), i saw Sauron in the beginning and i said to myself, "That is the same freaky dark figure in my dream!!" It seems like my dream had foretold the future or something. *WEIRD!!!*


----------



## Mina Pitcher (Mar 9, 2002)

I dreamt that merry and pippin fell into a river and Merry (who can probably swim)drowned(awwwwwwwwwwwww) but I rescued Pippin then we got married... what happened to Diamond i dont know... then Merry was at the wedding...
Also in another dream i was in a big hall and a dwarf sat next to me. He wrote his name on a form, and i said " oh hello ori" (that was his name) " i thought u went 2 M..." then i woke up!!!!!! I was going 2 say Moria of course!!!!! I am officially either weird or obsessed with LOTR!!!


----------



## I.am.Smeagol (Mar 13, 2002)

I fell asleep while reading the Sil,, (not the Sil's fault, mind you, it was around 1 am,, and I had gotten no sleep the previous nights[reading].) 
I had this dream where I was at my old elementary school, only I was the age I am now, and sudenly the Valar appeared and brought me to a forest. Then I woke up. =(

It was really odd..


----------



## Dûndorer (Mar 14, 2002)

i had a dream the first night i began to read the hobbit. i was one of the dwarfs and i kept getting mad at everyone else and asked them if they think that they were hurting bilbos feelings.


----------



## elfprincess (Mar 17, 2002)

Well, I had this really strange dream right after I saw FOTR for the first time.

I was walking through the woods...it looked like Middle Earth....well, because it was. lol Anyway, I'm walking along, and I see Legolas running away from something. So I call out to him and he just kind of looks at me and runs away. But I try to follow him and the next thing I know, he's standing right in front of me and quoting some of the lines from the movie! lol The funny thing is, the first thing he did was kneel next to me and say, "You have my bow"! lol (It was actually a pretty cool dream.  ) Anyway, he followed me evrywhere through the rest of my pointless dream...and I didn't know why. 

I know. I have strange dreams.  But the scary thing is, my dreams usually mean something. *shudder* I'm not going to think about that....


----------



## I.am.Smeagol (Mar 17, 2002)

MMmmmmmMMMMmmm. Legolas. I want Legolas dreams. 
No Fair.


----------



## elfprincess (Mar 17, 2002)

lol Well, Legolas was kind of annoying in my dream, but when he knelt at the beginning, I thought he was going to propose. lol But...all he said was "You have my bow". It was like he was protecting me from something. He's so thoughtful. *_ gives Legolas a smooch _*


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Mar 18, 2002)

I had a dream that i was riding with Theoden into battle but i wasn't scared at all . I was looking forward to seeing Aragorn!


----------



## Mina Pitcher (Mar 18, 2002)

*And then...*

Then i went back into this dream and said: "...oria!"
Would u believe it?
Hey, can Merry swim? Just a thought...
Also last night i dreampt that me and the other hobbits were going through the marshes, then Pippin nearly drowned... again...


----------



## jks13 (Mar 18, 2002)

I have day drempt that I was Sauron and that I had captured the fellowship of the ring, the ring was now mine and I ruled middle earth 4 ever!


----------



## Legolam (Mar 20, 2002)

I'm a bit worried now. I've always laughed at the people on this thread, but now I find out I'm crazier than all of you!! I had a dream last night about the people on this forum!!!  I dreamt that I went to visit Legoman and Tookish and Legoman was playing his guitar and had even longer hair than he does in the photos I've seen.

Aaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrgh!!


----------



## Khamul (Mar 22, 2002)

I dream of ME all the time.


----------



## legoman (Mar 22, 2002)

bah, argh, bah.
women are dreaming of me, argh, hang on, stop think. is this good?
Women dreaming about me, hmmm. Yeah. wow!!
hehe. Its weird my hair is a bit longer than in the photos, maybe it was real. I don't remember though, I'll ask tookish!!
hehe, dream of me, haha, I feel sorry for you. That must have been a horrible dream

Does that mean Sting dreams of himself or of middle earth??


----------



## Legolam (Mar 22, 2002)

Legoman, your hair was VERY long! Like down nearly to your waist! It was definitely a weird dream, and not one I'm likely to have again (hopefully)!!


----------



## Khamul (Mar 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by legoman _
> *
> 
> Does that mean Sting dreams of himself or of middle earth?? *



Ha.....I dream of Middle Earth all of the time. Mainly what it would be like to be a wraith and stuff like that.


----------



## elvish-queen (Mar 24, 2002)

ok, well, i hope there's no-one i know here, (as in from school, shudder, embarrasment, especially not teachers, more shudders, more embarassment!!!)

WELL, I dreamt that my friend Jenny wanted to take Gollum to our formal!! I was in my other friend Roxy's room and Jenny said she wanted to go with Gollum to the formal, and I was trying to persuade her that he's EEEEVVil!! But, when we tried to phone him we couldn't cos the phone was outside, (there was a door, but in my dreams things don't function properly). So anyway, all of a sudden I was at Gollum's house, which was my house, and he lived in my grampa's room. He was dressed in a black suit, and he kinda looked like ET, with the long yucky fingers and all that. But he was really short, about knee hight, and he was trying to get out, but I just stood in the way. 

And then all of a sudden I was in our music room at school and doing an Afrikaans (don't fret yourselves, it's a language in my country, but I really can't speak it though I get about the highest marks in our class!) test, but I could only remember one word, and that was pearl, but that is inconsequential to ME.
But I also dreamt things about Legolas, VERRY MMMMmmmmmMMMMMMmmmmmmmmmMMMMMMMMMMmmmm, YUMMY!!!
(I got a gorgeous pic of him on my space-case)


----------



## I.am.Smeagol (Mar 24, 2002)

Smeagol is _NOT_ evil. Dont even go there....


----------



## King_Telcontar (Mar 24, 2002)

Sometimes I dream I am Frodo, or Aragorn, Most of the time though I am Arwen Estel, The 10th Member of fellowship and Daughter of Aragorn and Arwen. Not as a onlooker but really and truly part of the fellowship. Lets see I think that when we were at weathertop I tried to push Frodo out of the way of the Nazgul king, but ended up getting stabbed with the knife, whereas Frodo still got stabbed. And I went with Frodo and Sam to Mordor, but something happend and I was Sent Back to Minas Tirith by Frodo and Faramir ( I think I was unconsious @ the time) and then I woke up so I don't know what Happened after that.
Oh yeah Arwen Estel is what My name would be in elvish, cuz My name mean Noble One, Truthfull, trusty. Ne who I have had stranger dreams but I choose not to mention them here for the fact that ppl would really think I am either really weird, or just really obssed(which is true)


----------



## Tarien (Mar 24, 2002)

I won't even get into the vast majority of dreams I have. But heres a few:

-I woke up (not really, I was still asleep) and looked out the window, to see Gondolin (I am a Gondolin freak). Then I saw Maeglin coming to see the king and tried to warn him, but Idril told me to shut up. Then I looked out a window and saw Gondolin in chaos. I looked back into the chamber and all the Elves were gone. Glorfindel was shouting for me to come on and tugging my hand. Once we got out, I saw the battle of Ecthelion and Gothmog at the fountain, and time sped up again, causing Glorfindel to literally pull me away. Then time returned to normal, and I found myself in a fight. But then the dragon roared and the orcs all ran, and we escaped down the secret exit, catching up to Idril's party. Then the balrog found us. For some weird reason I stayed to, and died fighting the balrog. But I survived slightly longer than Glorfindel, long enough to find out I was the Undomiel, see Idril come to the ledge, try to throw the Evenstar amulet to her, see it fall back into the abyss, and begin to see Thorondor and Gwaihir swoop down. 

-I ran into a modern mansion with a party of Galadhrim (I later found out that I was Galadriel). The Witch-King (or so I thought) was on the balcony above me. He threatened to kill my daughter (Celebrian) but listed no demands. I ran after. Then I found Celebrian wounded, but alive, at the backstage doorway. Then I saw the Witch-King trying to dissasemble a orc (very graphically gross), and Saruman trying to dissasemble an orc (less graphic, but even grosser). Then a huge fluffball smothered me and knocked me across the park (it turned out that in the real world, my cat had jumped on my face, causing me to wake up.)

Stranger than strange, I know. Whatever romantic dreams I have I will keep to myself (for the time being at least).


----------



## legoman (Mar 25, 2002)

> Legoman... was definitely a weird dream, and not one I'm likely to have again (hopefully)!!



yeah, cheers, build up confidence why don't you
*legoman whimpers*
*again*
(what is it with you and hurting a guys ego... lol)
[hoho, like I've got an ego]


----------



## Legolam (Mar 26, 2002)

Hey, I'm sorry (I seem to be doing that a lot to you guys recently!). I just meant that I'd rather see you in teh flesh than hanging about in my dreams!


----------



## chrysophalax (Mar 26, 2002)

Had the strangest dream after the Oscars. It seems I walked into
a yogurt shop and Elijah Wood was working there. He was dressed as
Frodo, long hair and everything. He told someone he was going to take a break and came and sat down with me and we talked about how excited he was to attend the Oscars and how wonderful working on the movies had been.

The whole time I couldn't really pay attention because all I kept
thinking was, a yogurt shop?


----------



## legoman (Mar 26, 2002)

> I just meant that I'd rather see you in teh flesh than hanging about in my dreams!


OK redeemed, like totally!! You coulda done something like that for poor old Merry, but hey he's back now!

Hey Big C, what do you mean yogurt shop?? It seems obvious to me.


----------



## Mina Pitcher (Mar 27, 2002)

I was in my home, and loads of comets were hitting it. Sometimes I could see outside to where the comets would hit, and all of a sudden I was running up loads of wooden stairs (the meteorites seemed to have stopped) with Legolas and Gimli! Gimli couldn't keep up with me and Legolas, so I kept saying "Come on Gimlet"- I had just been reading BOTR (bored of the rings)- and that made him angry. Then Frodo popped up and said "Pippins been hit by a comet", so I ran back downstairs, knocking Frodo over the banisters, then rescued Pippin, then had to catch Frodo, who was still falling from the top of the stairs... then I went to Mordor with them all, and killed Sauron but got knocked out- before I woke up I realised that Frodo was giving me the kiss of life... then I realised that he wasnt and woke up... that was a nice dream actually.
This picture is really sad, it makes you want to just go and hug poor little Frodo, cos he's sooooo sad. Ahhhhhhhh, poor little thing! Im going to try and get to him............. no, didn't work. Im mad.

I was in my home, and loads of comets were hitting it. Sometimes I could see outside to where the comets would hit, and all of a sudden I was running up loads of wooden stairs (the meteorites seemed to have stopped) with Legolas and Gimli! Gimli couldn't keep up with me and Legolas, so I kept saying "Come on Gimlet"- I had just been reading BOTR (bored of the rings)- and that made him angry. Then Frodo popped up and said "Pippins been hit by a comet", so I ran back downstairs, knocking Frodo over the banisters, then rescued Pippin, then had to catch Frodo, who was still falling from the top of the stairs... then I went to Mordor with them all, and killed Sauron but got knocked out- before I woke up I realised that Frodo was giving me the kiss of life... then I realised that he wasnt and woke up... that was a nice dream actually.


----------



## UngattTrunn475 (Mar 27, 2002)

Some of the dreams I have question my inner sanity. But here is one that is not too nasty.

I was with Frodo, and we were brothers, I guess. We were in Hobbiton, and we were at Bilbo's party. Suddenly, Legolas came up and kidnapped us. We went to the dead marshes, with Frodo and me tied up to eachother. Legolas dropped us, and we went under to the people that died under. I was trying to scream, but couldn't (you know how that is) and I woke up.


----------



## EverEve (Mar 27, 2002)

WOW!! Your right that does question your inner sanity. 

Mina~ you wouldnt happen to be an Elijah or Frodo fan would you ?


----------



## Mina Pitcher (Mar 30, 2002)

Ummmmmmmmm... i wonder... maybe! 
Sorry.  Of course I am! Who isnt! Im also an Orli fan, and Pippin fan too... 
Look at this piccy- awwwwwwww, whats up Frodo, dont worry itll be OK!


----------



## Rohansangel (Mar 30, 2002)

Me, Pippin, and Merry were all captured by Old Man Willow. Sam saved us, but we were badly hurt. Frodo left to fight Old Man Willow while we swam in the river. Aragorn saw us but we were afraid of him, so we hid. Eventually he saw us but then he turned into Legolas who turned into Gimli who turned into Aragorn again who turned into Treebeard who turned into Gandalf. Then Gandalf brought us to Mount Doom and Elrond and Isildur were there. We saw Isildur refuse to cast the ring into the fire. Isildur turned into Borimir who ran away from all of us and then jumped into the fire himself. Elrond jumped in after him. Then we all looked over the edge and then looked at one another. Then we all went back to Bag End where we had a party for Bilbo's 180th birthday. 

~The Angel of Rohan

PS.I had other LotR dreams too, but they involved some of my friends and it would just be confusing to you.

I also had this dream where me, my best mellon (friend) Melissa, and Frodo were captured by Legolas and he laughed evilly. Then he brought us to the dead marshes, where we sunk in with the dead people. Creepy, no.

Another I had, was that Legolas and Gimli were fighting with Aragorn and Borimir. About what, I don't know, but then me, Frodo, Merry, and Pippin (I guess I was Sam) stopped them.

~The Angel of Rohan


----------



## Shadowfax (Mar 30, 2002)

I have already posted this on another thread, but here goes:
I have no Idea WHAT I was dreaming, but my step-dad was waking me up after I had fallen asleep on the couch, and i yelled "Ash on my tomatoes!" with a Pippin accent and everything! 
Heh heh, I have also had dreams that involved Elijah Wood and some strawberry bubble bath... But as this is a G-rated site, I do not think I'll go into details!


----------



## Rohansangel (Mar 30, 2002)

I like strawberry bubblebath ... with Elijah Wood I might like it better tho ...


----------



## Tarien (Apr 4, 2002)

Have had strange obsession with dead Elves before. Is now recurring. V. scared. Why can't I have normal dreams, or at least normal LoTR dreams? 
Okay, not all weird dreams based on dead Elves. Like with Aragorn stuck up a tree. V. funny. Like a cat. Don't ask.


----------



## Mina Pitcher (Apr 8, 2002)

I have really wierd LOTR dreams all the time. Last night i gave them all bags of choc- v. unlike me!
Once i kept calling Gimli 'Gimlet'
I always remember them, now ive forgot them all!! well, take my word 4 it!


----------



## ROSEY (Apr 9, 2002)

when i read it first i used to fall asleep with the book in my hand at some insane hour like 4.30am and i wouldnt know that i was asleep and i never remembered my dreams except that my mam and sis would sometimes wake me up,saying that i was screaming things like gandalf the nazgul!!!!!and that one time i was crying for shire?id wake up looking like id had been in the fellowship the night before!(and thats not pretty)-crazy but i miss that.


----------



## Shadowfax (Apr 10, 2002)

I just had a dream last night where I was trying to by property from Frodo, and pippin and merry kept hitting on me (no joke) and Sam kept saying,"Don't sell it to her Mr Frodo, she only wants it to make a secret head quarters for her goblin Horde!"
it was V. weird!


----------



## Tarien (Apr 16, 2002)

Dad has informed me that when I was 9, I read the page about Frodo at Amon Hen from memory, while I was asleep. As I was 9, I had no such dreams about Frodo like I would now.....


----------



## Ice Man (Apr 20, 2002)

No, never dreamed with anything concerning Middle Earth, but I do have some funky dreams every once in a while.


----------



## ROSEY (Apr 20, 2002)

they say when you dream you dream, about the part of the day (or whenever)that most affected you and that if it is re-occuring your being haunted by it,i keep dreaming that im walking towards bilbo from behind and he's just sitting in the hill in hobbiton smoking his pipe,i feel really happy and at home and i call 'hey bilbo'but when he turns around its JRR Tolkien himself he just smiles at me but i get freaked out because he's dead man!so i just turn and run.This is happening all week any suggestions of what to do?


----------



## Shadowfax (Apr 21, 2002)

Ever heard of lucid dreaming? I'ts where you realize that you are asleep and you take control of your dream. the way you do it, is that you pick something (like a wristwatch, that's what I use) that lets you know that you are asleep. So, every time during the day (it may even take a week) that you look at your watch, ask yourself if you are dreaming. Then, when you are trying to fall asleep, concentrate on the watch. If you are dreaming and you see the watch, you will have conditioned yourself to ask if you are dreaming, and you can take control. 
PS: I've been trying for about a month, and I finally got it to work two nights ago!


----------



## EverEve (Apr 21, 2002)

Thats sooo cool. Im gonna use a ring that i have............maybe.


----------



## Diabless (Apr 23, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EverEve _
> *Thats sooo cool. Im gonna use a ring that i have............maybe. *



Good idea EverEve and Shadowfax! I am gonn use the ring too! I always have it next to my bed. So everyday I tell myelf I am not dreaming when I look at the Ring and if I see it in my dream, I know it's a dream?


----------



## Shadowfax (Apr 24, 2002)

Pretty much, but it takes awhile though. Something that helped me was to keep a dream journal. Then you will start remembering most of your dreams. (It really works)


----------



## Niniel (Apr 25, 2002)

The problem with that is tat either you wake up in the middle of the night, and then you're too sleepy to write anything down, or you wake up in the morning and then have no time to write anything down because you have to go somewhere... so that's why my attempts to keep a dream journal never came to anything. Pity though, because now I forget what I dream all the time and I would have liked to remember it.


----------



## Aredhel (Apr 25, 2002)

I dreamt I was walking along somewhere in ME.


----------



## ROSEY (Apr 25, 2002)

do you have that many dreams?i mean enough to keep a journal?i can never remember my dreams at night!,maybe this lucid malarkey will help!ill try anything once, do day dreams count and if not why not?


----------



## Shadowfax (Apr 25, 2002)

Tips for a Dream Journal:
-set your alarm clock 15 minutes early
-keep a pen/pencil by your bed. when you wake up, immediately write down any thing that comes to your head, even images, sounds, colors. It doesn't matter if they make any sense.
-if you keep at it, I can guarantee you, swear on a stak of Sillmarillions, cross my heart, you will start to remember your dreams. When I started last fall, I got about one dream every two weeks. Now I get several a night. My Mental Health class did a dream journal prodject, and by the end, everyone in the class (who tried) was remembering their dreams. 
Have fun!


----------



## Mrs. Baggins (Apr 26, 2002)

I've just read a book about the science of dreaming, i hope it shall lead me to control my dreams, so I can really be a,member of the fellowship during my dreams!!  hope u dont think im too weird


----------



## Queen Undomiel (Apr 30, 2002)

being rather new to this whole thing, I thought I'd give this a whirl...and this thread cracks me up.
I had a dream that I was in my bedroom, and 4 Nazgul came in, and they tried to stab me, but they didn't so they grabbed me to take me to Mordor, and then I woke up.
And then there was another where Sauron's finger was cut off, and it turned into an evil C-3PO, who led wars along the shores of a lake from another fantasy type thing, but that's another story.
I've had others but I can't remember them...one was that Gollum was gonna kill me.


----------



## Shadowfax (Apr 30, 2002)

Ijust had a dream last nightthat Merry and Pippin were stealing my horse. I think it's because I had sold her the day before. Anyway, I was screaming and yelling at them to come back, because they would get hurt (my horse is practically unridable) when she (the horse) reared up and fell on them, but I couldn't get to them. Two nights ago I had a dream where I was at school, and Frodo came running up, saying that Mr. Johnson (my Conditioning instructor) wanted me. So ran up to the lockerbay, and there was some big guys from our football and wrestling teams there, and there was groups of four freshmen guys standing about 10 ft behind them. I asked Frodo what we were doing and he looked at me like I was crazy, and said, "maybe you should listen better" and ran up to one of the guys, aho threw him up in the air like an acrobat. He did this flip thing, and the freshmen behind him were obviously supposed to catch him, but they missed, and I could hear this horrible crunch as he hit the cement. Then Mr. J. yelled at me to get going, so I ran up and the dude threw me into the air, and I did a flip, but the catchers missed me too, and when I hit the cement, I went through it, and was falling down this long dark tunnel, and then I woke up.


----------



## Zale (May 1, 2002)

I once had a vague dream that I was Faramir, but I got trampled by the 'oliphaunt'....
Unfortunately I cannot remember anything else from it.


----------



## Mlangley (May 4, 2002)

i Dream ones... that i was in the house of Bilbo... and i have to get hide, but i did not find the ring and the i woke up... that the most boring dream ever


----------



## elvish-queen (May 5, 2002)

Ha ha ha!
One night after seeing a gorgeous pic of Legolas, I dreamt in my dream that I was sleeping, and when I woke up (still in my dream) my dad told me that Orlando had come to see me but that I was sleeping so he didn't wake me up! I was furious with my dad and I told him that next time he came he must wake me up, but then I started feeling embarassed incase Orlando had seen me sleeping! Ha, Ha!! As if! 

Shadowfax! So sorry about your horse, it's the most terrible thing ever, isn't it, it's like selling your best friend or child or something... Hope you feel better soon.(you didn't say you were sad, but I would presume so)


----------



## Shadowfax (May 5, 2002)

No elvish-queen, I actually jumped up and threw my hat in the air. You would have too if she was your horse. Let's just say she ran over me after dumping me one too many times! But now the little **tch is gone, and I am FREEEEEEEEEE to get a good horse. But not right now. School is way too demanding on my nerves and time.


----------



## Mrs. Baggins (May 5, 2002)

I still can't control my LOTR dreams!!!


----------



## Frodorocks (Jun 1, 2002)

I've had the same dream as elenya. Now that's really STRANGE.


----------



## Shadowfax (Jun 1, 2002)

Keep trying, that's all I can say. If you at least keep a dream journal, It will help you rememberthem. I just had a dream last night, where my class from 8th grade ( Iam now a junior in HS) went to the east coast, and we were staying in the weird hotel, I know what it's like, but I can't even begin to describe it, any ways, Orlando Bloom was there, (and I don't even have a crush on him, I like M&P) and he was riding a horse and hawking. Then we all went swimming in this freaky deep indoor pool. I mean, it had to be at least 50 ft deep. And the lighting was really weird. Then Orli got really mad at me, because I admitted that I did not really like him that much, that I prferred the Hobbits.


----------



## Glorfindels Gal (Jun 6, 2002)

You know what? I checked this out yeaterday but up til then i hadn't had any LOTR dreams. Then last night I had one where I was in the Fellowship. It was pretty cool, bit scary when the orcs came along tho!


----------



## Gandalf_White (Jun 9, 2002)

I dreamed that I was the ring bearer and my best friend was like Sam. Isn't that cool? Also we were chased by Nazgul/Ringwraiths. That was freaky. I hope I have other dreams. M-E dreams are the best kind.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins57 (Jun 9, 2002)

Yeah they are pretty cool. I had a dream where I was being chased by the Nazgul & just before they were about 2 catch me I woke up.


----------



## Dragon (Jun 13, 2002)

I mostly dream about the scenery, especially the mines of moria, and very rarely any characters except the balrog


----------



## Lily from Bree (Jun 15, 2002)

Hey Mina Pitcher, That sounds like the dream of my life. I mean about the meteorites. I was laughing my head off! Frodo kissed you??? Oh man, you're lucky.......Yes, that picture is sooo sad. I've saved it in my exclusive Frodo personalized folder. Makes me want to find him and help him, or something. Anyway, the only things I ever dream are where I am the Ring-bearer and the Nazgul are chasing me and then they stab me. (I think I've either seen or read the Weathertop part too much.) Oh, wait, once I dreamed that I met Frodo, but only once.


----------



## Shadowfax (Jun 15, 2002)

I had a dream last night that it was my birthday, and I was at ecnerwal's house. I was meeting his family for the first time, and they all looked like LotR charchters. It was really weird.


----------



## Ruby Tussle (Jun 16, 2002)

*My Dream*

This was SO FUNNY, I dreamt that every1 in the fellowship were arguing over who will MARRY me and my Best Friend!!
Legolas shot almost every1 but then Frodo grabbed Sting and stabbed Legolas!!!!!!! He then Grabbed us a took us away!!!!


----------



## Triciawen (Jun 17, 2002)

guilty.

all my dreams have been 'girl transported to ME'.

the best.


----------



## Samwise_hero (Jun 18, 2002)

I had a really weird dream that i was part of the fellowship and we were being pursued by the Nazgul. I think that was the night that i went and saw FOTR.


----------



## Halasían (Oct 25, 2013)

Had a vivid dream about 8 years ago shortly after reading the Appendices. I was in King Arvedui's Royal Guard, and after Fornost was sacked, we were battling the armies of the Witch King trying to keep them from pursuing the retreating families. We were successful but as a result were cut off and had to hole up in some old dwarf caves and we were freezing to death.

I woke up to find the fire in the woodstove had gone out and the blizzard outside was in full fury. It was a couple months later I moved out of the high mountains and came to Australia.


----------



## Ingolmin (Nov 24, 2016)

I have dreamt that I was a mariner and trying to find the Undying Lands sailing on a ship around the world but till I could find it I had waken up.


----------



## PaigeSinclaire88 (Dec 16, 2016)

It's literally my dream to have a hot steamy love scene in Rivendell beside the waterfalls. It's such a beautiful setting and I imagine that the temperature is perfect, I think that Rivendell is gorgeous like a sort of heaven.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (Dec 27, 2016)

I had a dream where I was being pursued by Nazgul, they were chasing me and I stopped to set a wreck in their path and I set it on fire, then I heard a chilling scream then bolted, they almost had me, I could feel his cold hand, I jumped into a lake at the end of the road, once I was submerged, I kept hearing whispers.

The funny thing is, I had no idea why they were chasing me, I had not the Ring. 

Maybe I was just important. 

CL


----------



## Margaret Shirley (Oct 26, 2017)

I have had lots. I'm usually not actually in ME though A few weeks ago I dreamed that I was at some skiing tournament(and I don't even ski) and I saw Bilbo. But here's the catch, it was Bilbo at the end of ROTK, probably even older actually. He was shaking all overbut when I hugged him he stopped shaking. And I was so happy to see him that I didn't care that he was a little bit senile. After I hugged him(it was more like steadying him really) he became much more steady and I talked to him for a bit(about what I cannot say). Than my parents came and I was talking about how ME must be real after all. A few days ago I dreamed that my mother had had a baby and that we had to come up with a name for him quickly. For some reason, I suggested Feanor. And because of dream logic my mom didn't question the name AT ALL and said, great let's do it! Than at the baby naming ceremony(which involved PILES of food), I got really scared that my mom would discover who Feanor was and what he had done and be really angry at me. Then I woke up. I also once dreamed that Legolas gave me some mission to do on a piece of paper(I didn't actually meet him unfortunately) It had something to do with going to the sea and I think it was sort of a poem(not certain about the poem though, my memory of it is not the best). The crazy thing is that this is before I read LOTR(I had read the Hobbit) so I had no clue about what the Sea means to elves. The only thing I knew about Legolas was that he is an elf and part of the fellowship. Although, this dream occurred when I was staying by the beach and about to ask if I could read LOTR so I guess that explains it. I had something last night but already I forgot what it was


----------



## Sir Gawain d'Orchany (May 3, 2018)

I've dreampt of Numenor, of being a Woodland Elf, of being a Hobbit related to Merry, of being a member of Faramir's group, of being in the Rohirrim, of living in crystal caves/ being a dwarf, of living in Imladris. I've even dreampt of the shadow.

My most recurring Middle Earth dreams are the fall of Numenor and of being one of the Blue Wizards sent to Middle Earth.


----------



## CirdanLinweilin (May 3, 2018)

Sir Gawain d'Orchany said:


> I've dreampt of Numenor, of being a Woodland Elf, of being a Hobbit related to Merry, of being a member of Faramir's group, of being in the Rohirrim, of living in crystal caves/ being a dwarf, of living in Imladris. I've even dreampt of the shadow.
> 
> My most recurring Middle Earth dreams are the fall of Numenor and of being one of the Blue Wizards sent to Middle Earth.


YOU HATH RETURNED! HUZZAH! HUZZAH! HUZZAH!

*Ahem*

Welcome Back.


CL


----------



## Sir Gawain d'Orchany (May 3, 2018)

CirdanLinweilin said:


> YOU HATH RETURNED! HUZZAH! HUZZAH! HUZZAH!
> 
> *Ahem*
> 
> ...


Yes, I have returned... After a fashion.


----------



## Desert Loon (Sep 22, 2018)

It's been a couple of years since I had a vivid and emotionally intense dream that has remained very meaningful to me. I've often wondered how much to share of it and where. I will share some of it here.

I was a survivor or veteran of the War of the Ring; I might have been from Gondor. Radagast took me to Lorien to meet The Lady. After I paid my respects, Radagast said he would take me home. We traveled for a while. He carried a sturdy waffle iron, enchanted so that it was nearly weightless.

It might be worth emphasizing that Radagast bore no resemblance at all to Sylvester McCoy's portrayal in the Jackson movies.


----------

